# Wilier Cento1 "Superleggera"



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2009/07/wilier-cento1-superleggera-at-tour-de.html


----------



## shapeofthings (Sep 12, 2008)

any idea when it will make it's way stateside?


----------

